# Edimax wireless WI-fi USB adaptor



## oldrockstar (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello,
My Mac (Imac G4 1ghz flat panel) will not recognise this item.
The instructions say the pc should advise new hardware found when the item is plugged in to a usb port.This is not happening.
The firm I bought it from assure me it's compatible with my Mac.
I also checked online to verify this.
I know the adaptor is working as I tried it on my laptop running Vista.
Can anyone offer advise as to how I can install the adaptor?
Terry


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I really doubt it'll work with a G4 Mac. Very, very few WiFi dongles work with old versions of OS X, and even fewer work with G4s. The new hardware pop up only happens in Windows, and if the support was telling you you should see it on the Mac, it shows they have zero idea how to help you. In order for something like this to work on your Mac, you have to install the software that runs it first. If there is no software to install, then there is no way it will work.


----------



## oldrockstar (Mar 17, 2012)

They did supply a cd with mac drivers as well as as the disc supplied by Edimax.
I was reading the instructions regarding recognising the new hardware form the windows cd.
I installed the mac drivers and it's now recognised in the USB section in system profiler.
My problem now is that in system preferences,Network,I am unable to bring up the dialogue box .It opens with the location,show,service provider account name etc box. Do you have any idea how I can access the dialogue box?
Terence.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it's installed properly, it should show up as a new network connection in the left side of the Network System Preference Pane. Other than that, is there it's own preference pane in the bottom section of the System Preferences?


----------



## oldrockstar (Mar 17, 2012)

when I try to open the network SP Pane,that dialogue page does not open.It shows briefly,then opens in the following page.(location,service provider etc)
I am unable to see if it 's recognised. 
Thanks for your suggestions so far.
Any other help would be appreciated.
Terence.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Can you post a screen shot of what pops up?


----------



## oldrockstar (Mar 17, 2012)

This is the screen that pops up.

Terence.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The attachment didn't take.


----------



## oldrockstar (Mar 17, 2012)

Picture hopefully in additional options.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, that's old OS X. Are you sure it's 10.3 and not 10.2? Anywho, I see "Internal Modem" next to "Show". You need to click on that pull down menu and select the wireless dongle. Then click on the TCP/IP tab to check that IPv4 is set to Using DHCP. Then there should also be a tab for the wireless networks where you can add a network to connect to.


----------



## oldrockstar (Mar 17, 2012)

Checked,it is 10.3.

The wireless dongle is a no show.

The Show pull down menu only shows 

Network Status
Internal Modum
Built-in-Ethernet
Network Port Configurations

Location pull down menu:

Automatic
Location
New Location
Edit Location

The dongle appears in the USB section of System Profiler if thats any help?

802.11 WLAN
Vendor name /speed etc.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unfortunately it's been too long since I've used the version of OS X. What do you see if you select Network Port Configurations? But otherwise it looks like the OS isn't seeing the drivers and therefor doesn't know how to use it.


----------



## oldrockstar (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello,
Have given up on this.
I'm using the lan lead into the router.
Works well.
Thanks for your help.
Terry.


----------

